# UCE Father's Day Picnic Portland OR 6/21/09



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

More details to follow about the show and Hop Any questions, comments, or ideas shoot me a pm or leave it here. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT 

Hop details coming soon


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 AM~13050486
> *TTT
> 
> Hop details coming soon
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Save the date


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Looking for ideas in Phoenix this week. 

Will add more info as it becomes finalized. 

Any ideas or requests let us know...


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

To The Top for a full Summer of shows


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like choke fun Uso! Think we gonna be up that way the weekend before!  show in Washington trying to get stuff finalized with the Sac crew..... Good Luck and Stay Bless Uso's


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

ill be t ere


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 3 2009, 02:58 PM~13167903
> *Sounds like choke fun Uso! Think we gonna be up that way the weekend before!  show in Washington trying to get stuff finalized with the Sac crew..... Good Luck and Stay Bless Uso's
> *


We hope you can stick around for the picnic. If you need to go back between you can leave your cars and trailers here. If there is anything you need help with let us know for either show. We'll be in San bernadino with all the details.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Feb 18 2009, 05:41 PM~13042459
> *More details to follow about the show and Hop  Any questions, comments, or ideas shoot me a pm or leave it here.  We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.
> *


NEWSFLASH: DJ RUFFCUTT WILL BE THERE KUTTIN IT UP ON THE 1's & 2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




SO COME & CHECK THIS FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT OUT,& LETS ALL HAVE FUN IN THE SUN GUYS


:thumbsup: !!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 9 2009, 11:36 AM~13224720
> *NEWSFLASH:  DJ RUFFCUTT WILL BE THERE KUTTIN IT UP ON THE 1's & 2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



for sure HOMIEZ RIDEZ car&bike club will be there to show support


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt sounds real fun fam


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

last year was off the chain.
who's cook'n this year fam. :biggrin: 
no e-rock no buster award for you this year :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Mar 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13231850
> *last year was off the chain.
> who's cook'n this year fam. :biggrin:
> no e-rock no buster award for you this year :0
> *


hows the caddy coming?


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Definitely bigger and better this year 

Hop area available so maybe some rematches in the works


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13238501
> *Definitely bigger and better this year
> 
> Hop area available so maybe some rematches in the works
> *


is there gonna be classes 

SINGLE 
DOUBLE 
RADICAL 
TRUCK

CASH PRIZES ????


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 10 2009, 06:15 PM~13241622
> *is there gonna be classes
> 
> SINGLE
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 10 2009, 08:39 PM~13241995
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 10 2009, 07:15 PM~13241622
> *is there gonna be classes
> 
> SINGLE $50 entry winner take all
> ...


Right now it looks like we will have an exhibition hop time for anyone that wants to show what they can do(no entry no prize). We will also have a $50 entry winner take all single, and double pump class. If another class shows up we will do the same for them. We will also have time set aside for Nosing up if anyone wants to. The hop area will be available all day to show off and nose up as long as it stays friendly and in good spirit.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Out of towners checkin in. Let me know when your going to be here we,ll take care of you. 

2 Members: Kelo, FoolishinVegas


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 PM~13244999
> *Right now it looks like we will have an exhibition hop time for anyone that wants to show what they can do(no entry no prize).  We will also have a $50 entry winner take all single, and double pump class.  If another class shows up we will do the same for them.  We will also have time set aside for Nosing up if anyone wants to.  The hop area will be available all day to show off and nose up as long as it stays friendly and in good spirit.
> *



sounds good homie, this is a good local show,
that i'm really looking forward too !!

...........D-


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

We hope it is one everybody looks forward to.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 11 2009, 01:56 PM~13249368
> *sounds good homie, this is a good local show,
> that i'm really looking forward too !!
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 10 2009, 09:53 PM~13244999
> *Right now it looks like we will have an hopexhibition  time for anyone that wants to show what they can do(no entry no prize).  We will also have a $50 entry winner take all single, and double pump class.  If another class shows up we will do the same for them.  We will also have time set aside for Nosing up if anyone wants to.  The hop area will be available all day to show off and nose up as long as it stays friendly and in good spirit.
> *



besides,
dont you know that's my middle name ???

Diamond "exhibition hopp" Mike ???

:biggrin: LOL. !!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 11 2009, 10:45 PM~13256614
> *x2
> *



ONLY THIS YEAR WE BE TEAM MATES ***** !!!

:0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13241622
> *is there gonna be classes
> 
> SINGLE
> ...


 ther will be a single pump cat. 50$ entry , winner takes all,
same for the double , and rad . no truck class, if you want to compete with a tuck you might have to go get a time machine and have them send you back to the early 90,s!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 02:05 PM~13260862
> *ther will be a single pump cat. 50$ entry , winner takes all,
> same for the double , and rad . no truck class, if you want to compete with a tuck you might have to go get a time machine and have them send you  back to the early 90,s!
> *


LOL 

i got the same single pump cutty from last year homie  

i was just saying truck for mike :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 12 2009, 12:35 PM~13261145
> *LOL
> 
> i got the same single pump cutty from last year homie
> ...


you guys are coming deep:0 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13260862
> *ther will be a single pump cat. 50$ entry , winner takes all,
> same for the double , and rad . no truck class, if you want to compete with a tuck you might have to go get a time machine and have them send you  back to the early 90,s!
> *



thanks bro !!
i'll take that as complement, you gave me 20 yrs. !!

"everybody knows i been a mini-trucker since 79'" !!

:0 :0 :0 


i know, i know, "poor ol' bastard" :uh: :uh: 


lol. :biggrin: wassup "ICE BOX"


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

nuttin new just talkin shit and swallowin spit!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2009, 02:49 PM~13262364
> *you guys are coming deep:0  :biggrin:
> *



wassup "THE SHIT" :biggrin: 

"be affraid, be very affraid" 

:0 :0 :0 

j/k  

looking forward to this show homie !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 03:31 PM~13262687
> *nuttin new just talkin shit and swallowin spit!
> *


 cool, cool,
buisiness doin' ah-ight ?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

up n down on the down side now , y some one u know tryin to step up their whip game and come see me??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 03:38 PM~13262744
> *up n down   on the down side now , y some one u know tryin to step up their whip game and come see me??
> *



if i ever build a "show car" i'll let ya know fo' sho' 

:biggrin: 

i do have about ten G's for some patterns on the truck !!!

oh ya, you don't paint trucks !! 

:0 :0 :0 



lol. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13260862
> *ther will be a single pump cat. 50$ entry , winner takes all,
> same for the double , and rad . no truck class, if you want to compete with a tuck you might have to go get a time machine and have them send you  back to the early 90,s!
> *



ah man, you mean i can't compete with a "tuck" ????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

na no tukin homos alowed! 
shit ill paint anything if da $$ rite, even a toilet seat fuck it.
if i could get 10 g<s for some patterns i wouldnt be ridin an 87 it would be a 57 , so dont believe every thing you hear, you should know that you been in tha game since the 90,s rite?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

you do know that i can win the show and i AM in the streets with da same car hangin my trophey out the window , you know that rite???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

homie, you know i got madd props for you,

what i was sayin' was that i wish i could afford the quality work
that you put out, "show car" quality, thats all !!

"we all know yer doin' the damn thing" !!

:biggrin: .......D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not tryin' to kiss your ass or anything,
but i do remember when i lived in that little shack, on the corner of 82nd. Fremont after i got out of jail/rehab, you took the time to stop and shake my hand, and conversate for a minute.
that meant alot, you didn't make me feel like a fool or nothin',
and i apprieciate, and respect that.

yoo ah-ight, i guess :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

thats cool , i appreciate the recognition , i was just fuckin with ya..


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 04:32 PM~13263175
> *you  do know  that i can win the show and i AM in the streets with da same car hangin my trophey out the window , you know that rite???
> *


dnt make me bring my shit box out and play! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

go to the paint and body forum and check out the post custom paint in the nw aaron vickery.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13263542
> *dnt make me bring my shit box out and play! :0  :biggrin:
> *



you better bring it or i ll fine yo ass ..lol u know how i am with the fines lol


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13263565
> *you better bring it or i ll fine yo ass ..lol u know how i am with the fines lol
> *


fuck it ill take a leave! allgood call u later :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

can i come?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

UCE.. Congrats, on the interview with "Living The Low Life"!!!!!!!!! 
I'm glad you guys got the RESPECT and EXPOSURE your club deserves.
Send Kita my love :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13265380
> *can i come?
> *


YOU BETTER COME! STEAK BITES ON ME! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2009, 09:36 PM~13266741
> *YOU BETTER COME! STEAK BITES ON ME! :biggrin:
> *


and drinks on miguel :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13267160
> *and drinks on miguel :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE CANT GET A PASS! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2009, 11:20 PM~13267475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE CANT GET A PASS! :0  :biggrin:
> *


he better, he gonna sleep in the duce that night then lol 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 12 2009, 04:49 PM~13262364
> *you guys are coming deep:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 13 2009, 12:02 AM~13267592
> *he better, he gonna sleep in the duce that night then lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 13 2009, 09:20 AM~13270420
> *
> *


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT for some good weather


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13291217
> *TTT for some good weather
> *


x2 looking forward to this 1


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 14 2009, 12:12 PM~13280318
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you Rider :biggrin: 

"what up "


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

If DjRuffnuts plays break dancing music and Big Mikes been drinking, I got 5 bucks says he does the worm and 503 Tony does the gyro


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

we will have a striper / leafer on site with a booth , ready to pull lines , or to take appts.
hes bad ass 
im also tryin to get my chrome shop to set up a booth .



striper will be : paul cameau out of vancouver, wa.
chrome shop: tony from nw plating out of vancouver , wa.

any ?"s call aaron @ 503 481 1673 , vicious custom auto,


[email protected] 503 260 3226 kelos gambling deli


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 AM~13304110
> *we will have  a striper / leafer on site with a booth , ready to pull lines , or to take appts.
> hes bad ass
> im also tryin to  get my chrome shop to set up a booth .
> ...


did he do the striping on the ice box?, that ones really nice


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 AM~13304110
> *we will have  a striper / leafer on site with a booth , ready to pull lines , or to take appts.
> hes bad ass
> im also tryin to  get my chrome shop to set up a booth .
> ...


and if you want 2 nose up let me know! :biggrin: call 503 get some! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 17 2009, 01:30 PM~13306870
> *and if you want 2 nose up let me know! :biggrin: call 503 get some! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 17 2009, 01:47 PM~13307020
> *:0
> *


call me biggie! :biggrin:


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

what up UCE :biggrin: looking to be out there with you guys


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluedemon65_@Mar 17 2009, 08:42 PM~13309808
> *what up UCE  :biggrin: looking to be out there with you guys
> *



bring every one you know , lots of things for the kids to do


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

went last year was a great time. see everyone there.


----------



## Mr_Suavecito64 (Nov 11, 2006)

was there last year great place for family and kids 2 have fun..
PUROLOCOS will be there 2 support :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr_Suavecito64_@Mar 18 2009, 04:25 PM~13318810
> *was there last year great place for family and kids 2 have fun..
> PUROLOCOS will be there 2 support :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 16 2009, 07:35 AM~13293764
> *i see you Rider  :biggrin:
> 
> "what up "
> *


WHAT UP D LOL


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 22 2009, 08:01 AM~13352034
> *WHAT UP D LOL
> *



vicious custom auto will have airbrush artist Jason Prouty from Garage31 on site with the memphis audio truck to display his work .


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt for a great event


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

JUST MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP DOWN THERE  WIFEY FROM PORTLAND WANTS TO SEE HER POPS HELL WHY NOT THAT WEEKEND


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 23 2009, 10:32 AM~13361851
> *JUST MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP DOWN THERE   WIFEY FROM PORTLAND WANTS TO SEE HER POPS HELL WHY NOT THAT WEEKEND
> *


Your more then welcome family, we would love to have you come through. Its not a bad drive I made it to the Orange Cove show last year. The turn right at the third orange tree on the left directions got me a little lost, but we found it.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:32 AM~13361851
> *JUST MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP DOWN THERE   WIFEY FROM PORTLAND WANTS TO SEE HER POPS HELL WHY NOT THAT WEEKEND
> *



BE GREAT 2 SEE YOU HOMIE.. CALL ME IF YOUR COMMIN UP!!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 23 2009, 09:32 AM~13361851
> *JUST MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP DOWN THERE   WIFEY FROM PORTLAND WANTS TO SEE HER POPS HELL WHY NOT THAT WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 23 2009, 12:03 PM~13362794
> *Your more then welcome family, we would love to have you come through.  Its not a bad drive I made it to the Orange Cove show last year.  The turn right at the third orange tree on the left directions got me a little lost, but we found it.
> *


ITS NOT A BAD DRIVE I KNOW I WENT LAST YEAR TO THE LRM SHOW AND TOWED THERE AND WAS COOL THIS TIME JUST STRAIGHT DRIVE.AND MY WIFE WASSO UPSET THAT SHE DIDDNT GO ILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Mar 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13367326
> *ITS NOT A BAD DRIVE I KNOW I WENT LAST YEAR TO THE LRM SHOW AND TOWED THERE AND WAS COOL THIS TIME JUST STRAIGHT DRIVE.AND MY WIFE WAS SO UPSET THAT SHE DIDN'T GO ILL SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:
> *


Glad to here it! Anything we can do on this end let us know.

Try and lure some undecideds with you. There is a show close by the week before if you plan on staying that long.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 23 2009, 12:04 PM~13362808
> *$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump.  Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got.  We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.
> *


hey everything sounds good but i dont think the $50 dollar fee winner takes all for the hoppers will work it will minimize the hoppers cause no one in their right mind would pay if they know that someone would beat them . I would be cool if it was just a 100 bucks or a motor but i'm just going to do what i did last year and hop for free and for the love of the sport and spend my 50 on some rides :biggrin: i just hope that you guys change it so it will bring more hoppers not less. jus my 2 cents. see you there.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:25 AM~13374734
> *hey everything sounds good but i dont think the $50 dollar fee winner takes all for the hoppers will work it will minimize the hoppers cause no one in their right mind would pay if they know that someone would beat them . I would be cool if it was just a 100 bucks or a motor but i'm just going to do what i did last year and hop for free and for the love of the sport and spend my 50 on some rides  :biggrin:  i just hope that you guys change it so it will bring more hoppers not less. jus my 2 cents. see you there.
> *


now were talkin! we need to hear what people think!well there needs to be 3 cars per class.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:25 AM~13374734
> *hey everything sounds good but i dont think the $50 dollar fee winner takes all for the hoppers will work it will minimize the hoppers cause no one in their right mind would pay if they know that someone would beat them . I would be cool if it was just a 100 bucks or a motor but i'm just going to do what i did last year and hop for free and for the love of the sport and spend my 50 on some rides  :biggrin:  i just hope that you guys change it so it will bring more hoppers not less. jus my 2 cents. see you there.
> *



x2 ! :biggrin: 

everyone already knows that i hop for free all the time, thats why i still collect the sympathy trophys i get, (sorry Tony!) but i do agree with Shayne,

" aint nobody gonna "PAY" to hopp against either one of us nicca's !!! "

:0 :0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 24 2009, 12:05 PM~13375129
> *x2 !  :biggrin:
> 
> everyone already knows that i hop for free all the time, thats why i still collect the sympathy trophys i get, (sorry Tony!) but i do agree with Shayne,
> ...


ill hop 4 free! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

and i already know that nobody gives a shit,
what a dumb ol' mini truckers got to say anyways !!

:biggrin: lol.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 24 2009, 12:15 PM~13375224
> *and i already know that nobody gives a shit,
> what a dumb ol' mini truckers got to say anyways !!
> 
> ...


you a cool cat. you the only truck out here.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone can hop 4 free or nose up with any one that is willing, we just arent putting money up 4 the hop thats why we were gonna charge an entry fee so that the winners would get somthin. alot of hoppers wont hop their shit unless there is money, but a true rider will hop just to say they won !!!!




so for the hoppers that will only hop 4 money ,then they will have to pay the fee , or just hop to say whos the hottest ,thats how it should be done!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

if i was a hopper i would be bringin some money to bet with if i was you!!!


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 24 2009, 12:25 PM~13374734
> *hey everything sounds good but i dont think the $50 dollar fee winner takes all for the hoppers will work it will minimize the hoppers cause no one in their right mind would pay if they know that someone would beat them . I would be cool if it was just a 100 bucks or a motor but i'm just going to do what i did last year and hop for free and for the love of the sport and spend my 50 on some rides  :biggrin:  i just hope that you guys change it so it will bring more hoppers not less. jus my 2 cents. see you there.
> *



The hoppers I know are a little competitive. Thanks for the input now we just need to get "El Dookie" to step up and get things organized. 

We still want people to be able to hop for fun. A better organized Single and Double class hop could be possible we'll talk it over and see what we can work out. Any more ideas post them up or PM one of us.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Talked to a few people and from what I can gather the hoppers want a lower buy in and a guaranteed payout even if it is only $150.00, with a minimum per class. 

Not to different from what we were doing. 

If I'm close let me know if I'm way off let me know let's fine tune this thing. We will need the hoppers support to pull this off. The bigger this event the better. This is the first year were having the hop only the second year for the event. We want this to continue for many years to come. 
If you have an idea you would like to see let us know. 
I know "El Dookie"said he wasn't the go to guy but he is part of this so keep letting him know what you want, or any of us.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 24 2009, 12:24 PM~13375288
> *if i was a hopper i would be bringin some money to bet with if i was you!!!
> *


is the ice box gonna come out and play :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 24 2009, 01:25 PM~13374734
> *hey everything sounds good but i dont think the $50 dollar fee winner takes all for the hoppers will work it will minimize the hoppers cause no one in their right mind would pay if they know that someone would beat them . I would be cool if it was just a 100 bucks or a motor but i'm just going to do what i did last year and hop for free and for the love of the sport and spend my 50 on some rides  :biggrin:  i just hope that you guys change it so it will bring more hoppers not less. jus my 2 cents. see you there.
> *


x2

any rules ???


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 24 2009, 11:06 PM~13382164
> *x2
> 
> any rules ???
> *


During free time what ever you want to do.

If we can put together a formal hop then we will need to address some rules for that portion.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

It should just be a "hop what you brought" and thats that, to much thought makes things difficult. If you want to hop then hop, if you wanna call someone out then do it. I did a hop what you brought with UCE tri cities and people were hopping all day, no rules no pressure.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 09:09 AM~13384746
> *It should just be a "hop what you brought" and thats that, to much thought makes things difficult. If you want to hop then hop, if you wanna call someone out then do it. I did a hop what you brought with UCE tri cities and people were hopping all day, no rules no pressure.
> *


 :biggrin: THERE CAN ONLY BE 1 KING PER CLASS! so come out and have some fun!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 25 2009, 09:26 AM~13384919
> *:biggrin: THERE CAN ONLY BE 1 KING PER CLASS! so come out and have some fun!
> *


per class? so what that make you, single pump beating double pumps?


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13382156
> *is the ice box gonna come out and play :biggrin:
> *



ice box got a new lil brother comin out , and he got the recipe!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13382156
> *is the ice box gonna come out and play :biggrin:
> *


 ice box got a new lil brother comin out and he got the RECIPE!!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13385197
> *ice box got a new lil brother comin out , and he got the recipe!!
> *


if you cant get it 2 work . you know who 2 call!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

get the gas mask


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 10:20 AM~13385397
> *get the gas mask
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you on 1 !!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 25 2009, 10:46 AM~13385657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you on 1  !!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
No weight in '08, but this '09 so it fine


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 25 2009, 11:00 AM~13385780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> No weight in '08, but this '09 so it fine
> *


ill put u up in the hilton!!!!bring cam cam :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 25 2009, 11:31 AM~13386035
> *ill put u up in the hilton!!!!bring cam cam :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT for a sunny Friday


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13382105
> *Talked to a few people and from what I can gather the hoppers want a lower buy in and a guaranteed payout even if it is only $150.00, with a minimum per class.
> 
> Not to different from what we were doing.
> ...


sounds good i'm there either way .  :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Ttt trees are in bloom spring has finally sprung


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Mar 30 2009, 10:28 PM~13439666
> *Ttt trees are in bloom spring has finally sprung
> *


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 30 2009, 11:41 PM~13439837
> *FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 still rainin like a mofo tho


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Mar 31 2009, 06:59 PM~13447610
> *still rainin like a mofo tho
> *


TRU TRU ITS BEEN RAINING A LIL


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 2 2009, 05:56 PM~13467790
> *:cheesy: TTT
> *



ttt sunny ass monday


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

sunny here too...wonder if the sun will be shining on the whole trip??


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13495853
> *ttt sunny ass monday
> *


FO SHO UCE ITS FINALLLLLLY SUNNY AND GETTING WARM!!!!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 6 2009, 04:31 PM~13499422
> *FO SHO UCE ITS FINALLLLLLY SUNNY AND GETTING WARM!!!!!!
> *


Shine them up lets RIDE Uso's!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 6 2009, 08:55 AM~13496063
> *sunny here too...wonder if the sun will be shining on the whole trip??
> *


OH SHIT ROBERTS COMIN UP TOO.. HELL YA!!!


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

TTT....CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP
U KNOW!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

We are still working hard planning the event to make it a great day for all the attending. 

We would like to encourage everyone to bring out their families and have the kids bring something to show. All child entries will be rewarded.

Many out of town guests are planning the trip to this picnic so you will see many cars for the first time. 

If your coming from out of town let us know if we can help with anything you might need. 

We look forward to seeing everyone this year at all the shows not just ours.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 11 2009, 02:19 PM~13547824
> *We are still working hard planning the event to make it a great day for all the attending.
> 
> We would like to encourage everyone to bring out their families and have the kids bring something to show.  All child entries will be rewarded.
> ...


what shows do you guys have on your schedule?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 11 2009, 02:32 PM~13547879
> *what shows do you guys have on your schedule?
> *


your show! so wheres it at :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

SUPP GUYS!!!!!!!!THIS EVENT WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN & A VERY FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT.SO DONT BRING BEEF UNLESS U GONNA EAT IT :thumbsup: ...........



& BIG MIKE WILL SHOWCASE SOME NEW POP-LOCKIN MOVES FOR YA'LL 2.I MIGHT EVEN BATTLE HIM FOR THE NW POP-LOCKIN TITLE :rofl: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_oh9lq4IMw


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP
U KNOW!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

my moneys on mike!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Apr 16 2009, 05:22 PM~13598550
> *SUPP GUYS!!!!!!!!THIS EVENT WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN & A VERY FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT.SO DONT BRING BEEF UNLESS U GONNA EAT IT :thumbsup:  ...........
> & BIG MIKE WILL SHOWCASE SOME NEW POP-LOCKIN MOVES FOR YA'LL 2.I MIGHT EVEN BATTLE HIM FOR THE NW POP-LOCKIN TITLE  :rofl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_oh9lq4IMw
> *


does that mean u making the burgers uce


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

bump

u know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 17 2009, 09:47 AM~13605413
> *does that mean u making the burgers uce
> *


Burgers you must not have been to one of our events or seen us posted up at a show. We get down on the food. One show we even had crab legs on the grill. The food alone will be worth the drive. Not to mention the cars and good music. With today weather I'm ready for summer.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13626592
> *Burgers you must not have been to one of our events or seen us posted up at a show. We get down on the food. One show we even had crab legs on the grill. The food alone will be worth the drive. Not to mention the cars and good music. With today weather I'm ready for summer.
> *


sounds good cause i love to eat!!!!
today was a nice 80 degrees for our club meeting
nice day to be out doors


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13626592
> *Burgers you must not have been to one of our events or seen us posted up at a show. We get down on the food. One show we even had crab legs on the grill. The food alone will be worth the drive. Not to mention the cars and good music. With today weather I'm ready for summer.
> *


ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 19 2009, 10:42 PM~13626711
> *sounds good cause i love to eat!!!!
> today was a nice 80 degrees for our club meeting
> nice day to be out doors
> *



u gotta pay extra uce!!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 6 2009, 07:13 PM~13500491
> *Shine them up lets RIDE Uso's!
> *



hope any of you cali boys can make it, we are taking the trip to san bern with a car to support yall.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 11 2009, 04:32 PM~13547879
> *what shows do you guys have on your schedule?
> *



we goin to sewart park, san bern , moses lake , and as many local shows as possible . gonna try and support as many functions as possible , gotta keep the game alive roun here.

every one should check out the end of the world rod run in long beach wa. on sept. 11th thru 13th, you can cruise the strip from sun up to sun down , you can hit the switch as long as the tires stay on the ground its a great event. last year there was 600 vehicles.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 07:06 PM~13720951
> *u gotta pay extra uce!!!
> *


done, if the food is good be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 28 2009, 08:59 PM~13721716
> *done, if the food is good be worth it :biggrin:
> *



the food will be prepared by executive chef eric atlas .
best food at a bbq in this area garaunteed


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 08:33 PM~13722505
> *the food will be prepared by executive chef eric atlas .
> best food at a bbq in this area garaunteed
> *


NICE!!!! ITS NICE HAVING A CHEF ON DECK
I SPENT A SUMMER WITH MY BROTHER IN LONGVIEW
HE HAD A FRIEND THAT WAS A CHEF, I SWEAR I GAINED LIKE 20 POUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP...............


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 06:23 PM~13721178
> *we goin to sewart park, san bern , moses lake , and as many local shows as possible . gonna try and support as many functions as possible , gotta keep the game alive roun here.
> 
> every one should check out the end of the world rod run in long beach wa. on sept. 11th thru 13th, you can cruise the strip from sun up to sun down , you can hit the switch as long as the tires stay on the ground its a great event. last year there was 600 vehicles.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 07:33 PM~13722505
> *the food will be prepared by executive chef eric atlas .
> best food at a bbq in this area garaunteed
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2009, 01:52 PM~13744935
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS GOOOOD NICK :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

can't wait good times with the fam :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

LIVE KUTTIN & SKRATCHIN FROM URS TRULY!!!!!!!!









SO BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

bump, looking forward to this show


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 2 2009, 10:40 PM~13768666
> *LIVE KUTTIN & SKRATCHIN FROM URS TRULY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: BUMP.................


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

you know Royal Image will be in there to support the USC family! :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@May 15 2009, 09:41 PM~13902545
> *you know Royal Image will be in there to support the USC family! :thumbsup:
> *



man, "wassup" 8ballrollin ?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i haven't heard from you in a grip, how ya been ??


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13904737
> *man, "wassup" 8ballrollin ??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i haven't heard from you in a grip, how ya been ??
> *


Wut up mang! I am still doing the dam thing, tryin to make a come back from not workin for 11 months man, but it is all good I am back in the game!, how have you been?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT BUMP~~~~~


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13626592
> *Burgers you must not have been to one of our events or seen us posted up at a show. We get down on the food. One show we even had crab legs on the grill. The food alone will be worth the drive. Not to mention the cars and good music. With today weather I'm ready for summer.
> *


I quess this is a bad time to start that diet  
Makin me think off them shimp buffs we had at da beach :worship:


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13923979
> *I quess this is a bad time to start that diet
> Makin me think off them shimp buffs we had at da beach :worship:
> *


No it is a good time fo you! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

what u talkn bout best shape of my life
it called good livn homie :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

BUMP...............


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 19 2009, 04:47 PM~13938233
> *what u talkn bout best shape of my life
> it called good livn homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: then I am do hella good thin, :roflmao: Whats up Cisco!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHATS GOOOD~~~~~~~~~~~BUMP


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

USO's, it's Cornbread. I'm back in the 206 but I'm drivin down to LA for a week to break in my new LT1 :biggrin: and say wasup to DeDe. Trynna plan my drive back North..... what time is the Hop? I should be passin through the PDX that Sunday so I wanna make sure I don't miss the hop.....

holler

PEAC$E USO's


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 10 2009, 07:11 PM~13847330
> * looking good
> *



(still lovin that Qbert table.....)


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@May 24 2009, 12:23 PM~13984047
> *(still lovin that Qbert table.....)
> *


 THIS FUNCTION WILL NOT GET STOPPED BY THE POLICE , 
WE HAVE A PAID RESERVATION , WE SHOULD HAVE ROOM FOR 100 CARS IN THE ARE AND PLENTY OF OTHER OPTIONS IN THE PARK FOR PARKING .
YOU SHOULD BE THERE EARLY THOUGH CUZ IT WILL FILL UP FAST.
WE DO HAVE A FENCED OFF ARE FOR HOPPERS IF THEY CHOOSE TO NOSE UP , STAKES ARE ON THEM..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 26 2009, 10:26 AM~14001565
> *THIS FUNCTION WILL NOT GET STOPPED BY THE POLICE ,
> WE HAVE A PAID RESERVATION , WE SHOULD HAVE ROOM FOR 100 CARS IN THE ARE AND PLENTY OF OTHER OPTIONS IN THE PARK FOR PARKING .
> YOU SHOULD BE THERE EARLY THOUGH CUZ IT WILL FILL  UP FAST.
> ...



wassup iceboxx,
hey bro, can the hoppers park in the pitt, or what ?? 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 26 2009, 01:32 PM~14002250
> *wassup iceboxx,
> hey bro, can the hoppers park in the pitt, or what ??
> 
> ...


 yes that is the plan


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 26 2009, 11:32 AM~14002250
> *wassup iceboxx,
> hey bro, can the hoppers park in the pitt, or what ??
> 
> ...


YOU CAN PARK NEXT 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@May 24 2009, 11:23 AM~13984047
> *(still lovin that Qbert table.....)
> *


THANX BRO,THATS THE 1ST QFO QBERT EVER AUTOGRAPHED TOO  I WONT BE BRING'N THAT THOUGH TO THE BBQ,JUS THE THE 2 DECK(TECHNICS OF COURSE)& SERATO TO PLAY ALL OLSDCHOOL JAMS.BIG MIKE GONNA BE GIVIN A POP-LOCKIN DEMO 4 YA'LL TOO :biggrin: .........


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 19 2009, 05:47 PM~13938233
> *what u talkn bout best shape of my life
> it called good livn homie :biggrin:
> *


that's alot of shape.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@May 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13952290
> *:biggrin: then I am do hella good thin, :roflmao:  Whats up Cisco!!
> *


i tried calling you sunday i was in your town,doing some buiness.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 26 2009, 11:44 AM~14002352
> *yes that is the plan
> *



cool, jus wonderin' :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 26 2009, 11:44 AM~14002356
> *YOU CAN PARK NEXT 2 ME :biggrin:
> *



ah-ight ! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHAT UPPERS USO'S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@May 26 2009, 01:06 PM~14003163
> *THANX BRO,THATS THE 1ST QFO QBERT EVER AUTOGRAPHED TOO   I WONT BE BRING'N THAT THOUGH TO THE BBQ,JUS THE THE 2 DECK(TECHNICS OF COURSE)& SERATO TO PLAY ALL OLSDCHOOL JAMS.BIG MIKE GONNA BE GIVIN A POP-LOCKIN DEMO 4 YA'LL TOO :biggrin: .........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

everybody this is a great show to bring the kids to lots of rides and stuff to do at the park. kids had a great time last year.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

U KNOOOOW :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14018032
> *ttt
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Show is fast approaching Time to get back at it. Seward park was a blast even if they did shut the park down. 

Food has been ordered, plans have been made, summer is here. 

Lets make this a great annual summer event for the whole family. great food, cool cars, old school music. were not going to want to go home. 

If anyone needs any info to make there travel or stay easier let one of us know and we will do what we can.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

$50.00 buy in winner takes all single and double pump categories. Also time for exhibition hopping, show us what you got. We look forward to seeing everyone and their families at this event.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@May 29 2009, 11:24 PM~14043845
> *TTT From the LA Harbor Area
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good luck my USOs an Happy fathers day B safe</span>.*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Cant wait for this show, I'm bringing my boys, should be a good fathers day for me.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 10:14 AM~14045857
> *Cant wait for this show, I'm bringing my boys, should be a good fathers day for me.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 10:14 AM~14045857
> *Cant wait for this show, I'm bringing my boys, should be a good fathers day for me.
> *


bring some dvd's with ya


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 30 2009, 02:20 PM~14047614
> *bring some dvd's with ya
> *


will do cuz


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@May 30 2009, 02:20 PM~14047614
> *bring some dvd's with ya
> *


you coming???? :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

We have had great weather lets hope it hold out. To The Top for the Northwest


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Uce 4 life 

I'll be there helpn out you can't trust Kelo around all that food.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos doing the last minute touches on the cars for this event...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

dont forget our show!!!!!


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 1 2009, 09:25 PM~14068260
> *Uce 4 life
> 
> I'll be there helpn out you can't trust Kelo around all that food.
> *



Says the man with a tortilla in his hand.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

my Father passed away last thursday,
but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!

:angel: R.I.P. J.H.G.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 2 2009, 06:24 PM~14076420
> *my Father passed away last thursday,
> but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!
> 
> ...


my he rest in peace homie, my family will say a prayer for you....


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 2 2009, 07:24 PM~14076420
> *my Father passed away last thursday,
> but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!
> 
> ...


My condolences, Its going to be a tough day for me also. 
My father passed April 20th. Surrounded by friends and family will make it easier for me.


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

On a happier note Kita and his wife will be at our show this year. After Moses keep your car clean and join him and us for a great day of cars, food, and fun.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 2 2009, 07:24 PM~14076420
> *my Father passed away last thursday,
> but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!
> 
> ...



:angel: R.I.P. GOD BLESS U AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks everyone, didn't meen to rape the topic,

but it "is" a Fathers day show right ??

lets pray for "all" Fathers !! 

:yes: :yes: :angel: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 3 2009, 09:41 PM~14089498
> *thanks everyone, didn't meen to rape the topic,
> 
> but it "is" a Fathers day show right ??
> ...


NOT AT ALL BROTHER, WE ARE FATHERS AND WE ALL HAVE THEM AS WELL
MY CONDOLENCES AND BEST WISHES AND PRAYERS BRO


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 3 2009, 09:43 PM~14089514
> *NOT AT ALL BROTHER, WE ARE FATHERS AND WE ALL HAVE THEM AS WELL
> MY CONDOLENCES AND BEST WISHES AND PRAYERS BRO
> *


could not have said it better myself


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 2 2009, 07:24 PM~14076420
> *my Father passed away last thursday,
> but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, our condolences from LEGACY CC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JESUS CHRIST_@Jun 5 2009, 05:15 PM~14107131
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

PURO LOCOS MADE THIS EVENT A MANDATORY SHOW FOR ALL OF OUR CHAPTERS TO BE THERE !!!!!!!!!1



SEE YA GUYS SOON,,


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Majestics will be there for sure had great time last year.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

my buddy's gonna be there with his "jet boat",

if anybody thinks they want to water ski at "120" !!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

iM SO THERE!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

some pics you might like


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i.mei12_@Jun 8 2009, 04:34 PM~14130727
> *some pics you might like
> *


fuck off *****


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 8 2009, 08:59 AM~14125243
> *PURO LOCOS MADE THIS EVENT A MANDATORY SHOW FOR ALL OF OUR CHAPTERS TO BE THERE !!!!!!!!!1
> SEE YA GUYS SOON,,
> *


We appreciate that. We are happy that we have a large area for hoppers this year.

The show is shaping up to be a great one.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 9 2009, 10:47 PM~14146638
> *We appreciate that.  We are happy that we have a large area for hoppers this year.
> 
> The show is shaping up to be a great one.
> *


2 bad ass events, in 2 weekends in a row!!UCE FATHERS DAY PICNIC,,AND PURO LOCOS CUSTOM SHOW AND HOP!!,,CANT MISS THESE 2! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

Congratulation UCE family  



http://www.syntectopcar.com/lowrider-car-videos/index.html


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

now that's gangsta :biggrin: 








we'll see you all this weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

8 OCLOCK SHARP :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14076420
> *my Father passed away last thursday,
> but i'll be there Father's day, with a heavy heart !!
> 
> ...


damn bro im sorry to hear that im sorry 2hear that much love and respect to u and pops bro


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 17 2009, 09:36 PM~14224835
> *damn bro im sorry to hear that  im sorry 2hear that much love and respect to u  and pops bro
> *



thanks homie,  

now ya got me tearin' up again, i gotsta go now !!
:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 17 2009, 10:56 AM~14216915
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey all this is long beach wa cruise last year as you can see bumper to bumper all weekend long


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

BUMP DIS UP TTT :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 20 2009, 03:53 AM~14246005
> *ttt
> *


 :0 Dayim homie,do you ever sleep?? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: TOMORROWS FORCAST LOOKS A LITTLE BRIGHTER


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 20 2009, 07:06 AM~14246475
> *:0 Dayim homie,do you ever sleep?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 acrop and kings inn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

see all yall 2marro 

weather looks a lil ok i guess but i still wanna show some love


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"pink sky in morning, sailors take warning" !!

something my Father used to say !!

:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

WERE ON OUR WAY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 21 2009, 04:37 AM~14252116
> *WERE ON OUR WAY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



drive safe homie's :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

We are redy to roll out,,shoul be there aroun 10 30,or 11,,see ya all riders there!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks for every one who came out the weather got better later in the day. 
i'll post pics in alittle bit


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

on the half of the Majestics Portland Chapter,

thank you to the UCE family, for once again, a wonderful show !!

and that award to Big Kita ...................."OUTSTANDING"

straight from the heart, i really dugg that homies !! "for real"  


"MUCH RESPECT TO THE UCE CAR CLUB" !!!!!!!

and to "ALL" the rest of the riders that showed up today !!!

..........D- :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14256850
> *thanks for every one who came out the weather got better later in the day.
> i'll post pics in alittle bit
> *


it's all good cisco, got to see some old friends that i ain't seen around. :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

lookin good M


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

Lookin good Brian


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

Big Mike puttin it dyne


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I SURE HAD FUN,EVERYBODY GOT ALONG!!NICE RIDES AND THE FOOD!!YUMMY!!HEADS UP,,2 SHOWS NEXT WEEKEND,


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

GOOD SHOW UCE WE'LL DEFINITELY LOOK FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR SHOW!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14258663
> *GOOD SHOW UCE WE'LL DEFINITELY LOOK FORWARD FOR NEXT YEAR SHOW!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
View My Video


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NICE SHOW UCE !


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 09:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


looked good big mike.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE GREEN CADDY FROM PUTO LOCOS GOT HIM A WIN.  ITS JUMPING THIS YEAR!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

THE GREEN CADDY FROM PURO LOCOS GOT HIM A WIN.  ITS JUMPING THIS YEAR!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puto locos?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

Tomas tearing assholes


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14258922
> *puto locos?
> *


YOU SEE ITS FIXED IN THE SECOND ONE HOMIE DONT TRY THAT SHIT!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

no i saw it but i got stuck looking at hte videos that i had no time to reply...i gots you i saw it...thanks


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 21 2009, 10:32 PM~14259027
> *no i saw it but i got stuck looking at hte videos that i had no time to reply...i gots you i saw it...thanks
> *


WE GOOD HOMIE WE GOOD.SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yup see ya there


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey 81 fleetbroum did you get any of the puro locos cars hopping?


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

GOOD SHOW UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Great show! Good food! Thanks UCE...


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

The Caddys nosed up


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

good shit uce i just wanted to thank u guys for the show it was good me and my family enjoyed it and the food was awsome guys thanks  big props to all the riders out there and the hoppers putting it down today right on uce family see you guys again next year  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 10:11 PM~14259354
> *The Caddys nosed up
> 
> 
> ...


that green caddys workin


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I NOTICE CISCO TOOK ALL THE LEFT OVERS HOME!((FOOD)),HE SAID THATS A WEEK WORT OF LUNCH!!GOOD STUFF UCE!!KEEP THE GOOD SHIT HAPPENING!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY ALEX YOUR CADDY IS NICE :thumbsup: BIG MIKE I LIKE THE CUTTY YOU GOT IT WORKING AND LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

good shit diamond that hop was killer bro it was looking nice big homie


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

GOOD SHOW EVERYBODY. THNX UCE. SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IT DOWN    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 11:27 PM~14259469
> *GOOD SHOW EVERYBODY. THNX UCE. SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES PUTTING IT DOWN       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dont forget to bring that camara to next weeks hillsboro :biggrin: show!!u doing a good job posting videos and pics !!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

mani was going to quote someone but i'll say it in my owe words there is alot of LOVE in this topic.looks good for everyone. big thanks from 503 tow'n.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 10:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


yo big mike good shit that kar swinging good bro nice show props 2 u homie


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 11:44 PM~14259124
> *
> *


puro locos good shit nice rides you guys came out looking good manuel and the rest came out putting it down right on


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jun 22 2009, 12:10 AM~14259349
> *Great show! Good food! Thanks UCE...
> *


nice hop jose monte looking sharp


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 11:36 PM~14259067
> *
> *


nice hop gerra the cutty doing wat it do


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice shit shayne the hop was good swinging nice


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 22 2009, 12:18 AM~14259411
> *that green caddys workin
> *


wat up alex tha was koo wey nosen up orale


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 21 2009, 10:30 PM~14259489
> *dont forget to bring that camara to next weeks hillsboro  :biggrin:  show!!u doing a good job posting videos and pics !!
> *


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 22 2009, 12:46 AM~14259594
> *
> *


ese hextor u need to make vids like truucha wey make sumting n sell them mofucka dawg the cinco zero trec wey .com


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 22 2009, 12:56 AM~14259648
> *ese hextor u need to make vids like truucha wey  make sumting n sell them mofucka dawg the cinco zero trec wey .com
> *


northwest needs vids...............................man trust me they will sell......... :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 22 2009, 12:58 AM~14259661
> *northwest needs vids...............................man trust me they will sell......... :biggrin:
> *


hell yea thats what im saying sumbodys need 2 get a cam n do the same that truucha was doing non stop wsinging


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 10:11 PM~14259354
> *The Caddys nosed up
> 
> 
> ...


ITS THE HULKS FOR WIN OF THE YEAR....GOOD JOB TONY....


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

I THINK ITS MORE EXCITING WHEN CARS NOSE UP AND HOPE...THE MORE OF A RUSH FOR THE HOPPERS AND MORE OF A SHOW FOR THE PEOPLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

GOOD JOB MAJESTICS PORTALND...HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 22 2009, 08:45 AM~14260663
> *GOOD JOB MAJESTICS PORTALND...HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR SHOW THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man will be there


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 22 2009, 08:43 AM~14260654
> *ITS THE HULKS FOR WIN OF THE YEAR....GOOD JOB TONY....
> *


it was a good competion. win for puros locos
thank you for keepin it real an bein respectful. its clubs like yours thats keepin the nw alive.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 10:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


 no piston pumps here homie og oldschool shit , big mike back in it to win it . welcome to the UCE family , one luv.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KITA - GLAD TO SEE YOU AS ALWAYS. YOU ARE LOOKIN GREAT HOMIE. HOPE 2 SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

It was a great day in the park! :thumbsup: Thank you Uce for puttin on a great event!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

THANKS TO EVERYONE! FOOD WAS OFF THE CHAIN! SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 22 2009, 10:16 AM~14261783
> *It was a great day in the park!  :thumbsup: Thank you Uce for puttin on a great event!
> *


HATER!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU UCE C.C. FOR INVITING US OUT TO SHARE THE DAY WITH YOUR FAMILY. ANYTHING YOU GUYS DO, WE WILL BE THERE. WE APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT AT OUR SHOW AND YOU GUYS ALWAYS DO AS YOU SAY. THATS ONE THING THE NORTHWEST NEEDS MORE OF. AARON, PM ME A PIC OF THAT BLUE WHEEL PLEASE. </span>


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 22 2009, 10:58 AM~14261612
> *KITA - GLAD TO SEE YOU AS ALWAYS. YOU ARE LOOKIN GREAT HOMIE. HOPE 2 SEE YOU SOON.
> *


what up bro it was nice to c u at the show its been awhile since we kicked last time wen my frame snapped at madison high


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Jun 22 2009, 11:38 AM~14262921
> *what up bro it was nice to c u at the show its been awhile since we kicked  last time wen my frame snapped at madison high
> *



WE NEEDS TO GET MADISON & 82ND CRACKIN ON SUNDAYS


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14262147
> *HATER!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Thank You UCE family, I had a good time, I'll definatly be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ya know, i come on here all the time, and just speak my mind about stuff that doesn't really matter to anybody but myself,
i'm sure everyone realizes this, but i've been thinkin' about this show all day
and i'd just like to put it out there, 

that these "UCE" dudes, are a real "class act" !! and i think that we "ALL"
could learn a little something from them !!!

"SERIOUSLY" much respect to all you mother fuckers ah-ight !!!


:werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

.........D-  


and i "know" that ya'll conspired together about that "truck / SUV" award !!!


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 22 2009, 03:35 PM~14263801
> *ya know, i come on here all the time, and just speak my mind about stuff that doesn't really matter to anybody but myself,
> i'm sure everyone realizes this, but i've been thinkin' about this show all day
> and i'd just like to put it out there,
> ...


 conspiracy theory?? :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 22 2009, 01:39 PM~14263824
> *conspiracy theory?? :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



"THANK YOU AARON"


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 22 2009, 03:41 PM~14263836
> *"THANK YOU AARON"
> *


 yesssirrr my man


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 22 2009, 01:57 PM~14263092
> *WE NEEDS TO GET MADISON & 82ND CRACKIN ON SUNDAYS
> *


that stuff wud b fun but wnt b able to attend . cant be on the southeast side for a while


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

it was fun out there aaron thanks for the invite the food was good the show good all the hoppers the riders showing thats a good day everyone getting along thats wats its about thank u n the uce family u guys r real OG Rid  ers


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 08:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


  :biggrin: swingin


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 09:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


big mike cutty looking good........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 08:50 PM~14257977
> *Lookin good Brian
> 
> 
> ...


that sexxxxxxy 1 is sick........


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jun 22 2009, 06:09 PM~14265373
> *big mike cutty looking good........ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



for all those who did not attend , your loss we served smoked beef briskit pulled pork along with great side items , it was better than a show because thers was no set up , cleaning your car for hours or any of the strees that goes with a show . just pull in grab a plate ,or two and enjoy the company of all your fellow riders. 

we will be doin this again next year, any suggestions on what we can do to male it better ,we are open for suggestions.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 22 2009, 04:18 PM~14265477
> *for all those who did not attend , your loss we served smoked beef briskit pulled pork along with great side items , it was better than a show because thers was no set up , cleaning your car for hours or any of the strees that goes with a show . just pull in grab a plate ,or two and enjoy the  company of all your fellow riders.
> 
> we will be doin this again next year, any suggestions on what we can do to male it better  ,we are open for suggestions.
> *


Sorry i missed it guys my only sugestiong is maybe not doing it on fathers day thats the only reason i didnt make it is my dad is old and i dont know how many fathers days i have left with him other than that looks like it was a show i wish i didnt miss


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 22 2009, 05:18 PM~14265477
> *for all those who did not attend , your loss we served smoked beef briskit pulled pork along with great side items , it was better than a show because thers was no set up , cleaning your car for hours or any of the strees that goes with a show . just pull in grab a plate ,or two and enjoy the  company of all your fellow riders.
> 
> we will be doin this again next year, any suggestions on what we can do to male it better  ,we are open for suggestions.
> *


my suggestion is don't change a thing. u guys did a great job. thanks for the hospitality


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 22 2009, 02:39 PM~14263824
> *conspiracy theory?? :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


Sorry don't you know "mini" trucker just wasn't going to be pc


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 11:11 PM~14259354
> *The Caddys nosed up
> 
> 
> ...


the best part of that hop was majestics walkn over and shakin hands after
class act. 
plus who know how much longer show car shane will stay in the pit :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

some how on the way home my memory card was reset and the only pics i got were the couple from the internal memory.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 22 2009, 01:40 PM~14263407
> *HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


H A T E R!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Jun 21 2009, 08:53 PM~14258580
> *Big Mike puttin it dyne
> 
> *


WHO THE MOUTH TALKIN ABOUT LEAD? ILL HOP MY ASS AGAINST YOU!WHEN YOU GET TO 30 INCHES LET ME KNOW! :0 FUCKIN HATTER. I SURE CAN TELL SOME STORYS ABOUT SOME LEAD LITTLE BOY :0 TEST ME 1 MORE TIME.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

BEST HOP I HAVE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME KEEP THIS SHIT GOING SO WE CAN BRING THIS GREAT COMPETITION BACK !!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 22 2009, 11:53 PM~14269611
> *BEST HOP I HAVE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME KEEP THIS SHIT GOING SO WE CAN BRING THIS GREAT COMPETITION BACK !!!
> *


 :0 YUP THAT WAS GOOD SHIT!!THIS WEEKENDS PURO LOCOS IS BRINGING ALL BUT THE RADICAL HOPPER TO THE PIT!THERES A TOTAL OF 10 + HOPPERS,AND I HEARD MORE FROM OTHER CAR CLUBS ARE JOINING THE HOP!!WE WILL BE GIVING CASH AND AWARDS TO THE WINNERS OF THE HOP!!BUT EVERY ONE IS WELCOME TO BRING YOUR HOPPERS TO REPRESENT YOUR CLUB AND TO HAVE A GOOD TIME!! :cheesy: WORD IS THERES GUNNA CLOSE TO 20 HOPPERS OR MORE!! :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 22 2009, 10:53 PM~14269611
> *BEST HOP I HAVE BEEN TO IN A LONG TIME KEEP THIS SHIT GOING SO WE CAN BRING THIS GREAT COMPETITION BACK !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Jun 22 2009, 09:57 PM~14267879
> *H A T E R!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14269257
> *WHO THE MOUTH TALKIN ABOUT LEAD? ILL HOP MY ASS AGAINST YOU!WHEN YOU GET TO 30 INCHES LET ME KNOW! :0 FUCKIN HATTER. I SURE CAN TELL SOME STORYS ABOUT SOME LEAD LITTLE BOY :0 TEST ME 1 MORE TIME.
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 23 2009, 09:02 AM~14271789
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


Its a joke between me and the dj :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jun 23 2009, 10:03 AM~14271801
> *Its a joke between me and the dj  :biggrin:
> *



i know u put it on the wrong quote .


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7am4q3pHLRo...player_embedded


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

IT SURE WAS GOOD SEEING ALL MY USO'S :thumbsup:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 23 2009, 12:01 AM~14269257
> *WHO THE MOUTH TALKIN ABOUT LEAD? ILL HOP MY ASS AGAINST YOU!WHEN YOU GET TO 30 INCHES LET ME KNOW! :0 FUCKIN HATTER. I SURE CAN TELL SOME STORYS ABOUT SOME LEAD LITTLE BOY :0 TEST ME 1 MORE TIME.
> *


thats bullshit haters always talking about sumone with led if they car is working n ur car is working they just pist cuz ur doing sumthing they cant. that car is just a juice n juice is wat it is . good shit big mike that was tight ur cutty is clean


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jun 23 2009, 11:10 AM~14272319
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7am4q3pHLRo...player_embedded
> *


o fuk tha shit had me rolling :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: what the fuk wur u get that from gansta wat up guys lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 22 2009, 06:05 PM~14266589
> *the best part of that hop was majestics walkn over and shakin hands after
> class act.
> plus who know how much longer show car shane will stay in the pit :biggrin:
> *


 there is "no" shame, in loosing a hopp against someone
the caliber of Manuel, "believe me" !!
if you can even come within inches, your doin' big things !!

i do that, because thats how Paul and Brandy taught me !!

"IN ORDER TO GET RESPECT, YOU HAVE TO GIVE RESPECT"

we are out to "earn" the respect of the Northwest, we don't expect it to get 
handed to us, we realize this, so we will do it 
the "RIGHT WAY" not the bullshit way !!  


i don't expect it to happen overnight, but i promise one thing,
people "will" see a "positive" club, bringing great "pride" to the Northwest,

we are "MAJESTICS" for not just our cars, but for the "people" we are !!!

much love to all you mother fuckers, ah-ight !!! ...........D- :biggrin: 

"MAJESTICS PORTLAND CHAPTER "IS" HERE TO STAY" :biggrin:

:werd: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 23 2009, 02:42 PM~14274878
> *there is "no" shame, in loosing a hopp against someone
> the caliber of Manuel, "believe me" !!
> if you can even come within inches, your doin' big things !!
> ...


YUP,YUP!!THAT WAS KOOL TO SEE YOU DUDES SHAKE HANDS,,NO ONE LOSES HERE!EVERY ONE WINS!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

nicca, i make it a point to shake erryones hand reguardless,
you know that !!

i always go right down the line of the Puro Locos and shake all thier hands !!!

the only problem is, "there's so damn many of em'", you gotta take a 
break, and grab a sandwich or something, then go back to finish !!

respectfully .......D- :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 23 2009, 05:35 PM~14276547
> *nicca, i make it a point to shake erryones hand reguardless,
> you know that !!
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: thats because we dont die,,we multiply!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 23 2009, 04:44 PM~14276628
> *:cheesy: thats because we dont die,,we multiply!! :biggrin:
> *



DAT'S COOL  

we'll see ya'll on sunday !!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you "iceboxx" :biggrin: 

what's up !


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 23 2009, 06:51 PM~14276684
> *i see you "iceboxx"  :biggrin:
> 
> what's up !
> *


 just checkin for feed back , glad you and every one else enjoyed the festivities. 
we'll do it again next year same place but not on fathers day.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14276716
> *just  checkin for feed back , glad you and every one else enjoyed the festivities.
> we'll do it again next year same place but not on fathers day.
> *



we'll be there Aaron foe' shizz, my nizz !!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks like a great time


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14276716
> *just  checkin for feed back , glad you and every one else enjoyed the festivities.
> we'll do it again next year same place but not on fathers day.
> *


TRYD 2 TELL YOU :0 NEXT TIME LISTEN :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 23 2009, 07:26 PM~14276950
> *TRYD 2 TELL YOU :0 NEXT TIME LISTEN :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 sorry , i have a.d.d. , it must have been actin up that day


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14276716
> *just  checkin for feed back , glad you and every one else enjoyed the festivities.
> we'll do it again next year same place but not on fathers day.
> *


How about mothers day we all know there tons of mothers that need support at the local titty bars down there LOL just kidding im makeing it next year  i miss kicking it down there


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2009, 05:39 PM~14277066
> *How about mothers day we all know there tons of mothers that need support at the local titty bars down there LOL just kidding im makeing it next year  i miss kicking it down there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2009, 06:39 PM~14277066
> *How about mothers day we all know there tons of mothers that need support at the local titty bars down there LOL just kidding im makeing it next year  i miss kicking it down there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 23 2009, 07:39 PM~14277066
> *How about mothers day we all know there tons of mothers that need support at the local titty bars down there LOL just kidding im makeing it next year  i miss kicking it down there
> *


lol good one


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14266589
> *the best part of that hop was majestics walkn over and shakin hands after
> class act.
> plus who know how much longer show car shane will stay in the pit :biggrin:
> *


Man you know i'll always be in the pit i just like to have a clean car in the air that's all it is. :biggrin: Show was great would not change it.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

:nono: on fathers day. but thanks uce good show good tymes.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 24 2009, 01:33 PM~14285392
> *:nono: on fathers day. but thanks uce good show good tymes.
> *


we will change the date for next year!!!! if you get your car out before then :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 24 2009, 03:58 PM~14285650
> *we will change the date for next year!!!! if you get your car out before then :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


fuck it no paint.


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 24 2009, 03:33 PM~14285392
> *:nono: on fathers day. but thanks uce good show good tymes.
> *


 some of us dont have a dad , or kids so it was o for me


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 24 2009, 04:28 PM~14285945
> *fuck it no paint.
> *


 i hear top notch customs is painting cars for next to nothin


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 23 2009, 06:26 PM~14276950
> *TRYD 2 TELL YOU :0 NEXT TIME LISTEN :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


You told us your wife wouldn't let you come out and play on the 28th. So we picked the 21st.


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that green lac that was hoping is that same one that was a purolocos car a looooong time ago like 97 lol looks good interior looks the same :0


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 24 2009, 05:41 PM~14287151
> *that green lac that was hoping is that same one that was a purolocos car  a looooong time ago like 97 lol looks good interior looks the same :0
> *


WOWZERS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 24 2009, 04:41 PM~14287151
> *that green lac that was hoping is that same one that was a purolocos car  a looooong time ago like 97 lol looks good interior looks the same :0
> *



that "is" a Puro Locos car, and it deff. was workin' !!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Jun 24 2009, 05:48 PM~14287233
> *WOWZERS
> *


 :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jun 24 2009, 06:49 PM~14287242
> *that "is" a Puro Locos car, and it deff. was workin' !!
> *


yep,,its still a locos car

:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jun 24 2009, 04:17 PM~14286935
> *You told us your wife wouldn't let you come out and play on the 28th.  So we picked the 21st.
> *


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I figured that just cool that its still around


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 24 2009, 06:05 PM~14286840
> *i hear top flaky customs is painting cars for next to nothin
> *


who's running it?man i wish i had the money to let you spray it.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 24 2009, 10:44 PM~14291412
> *who's running it?man i wish i had the money to let you spray it.
> *


WE CAN GIVE YOU A DEAL :biggrin: .......................5 Gs :biggrin: only take 3 HOURS :cheesy:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jun 25 2009, 08:21 AM~14292818
> *WE CAN GIVE YOU A DEAL  :biggrin: .......................5 Gs :biggrin:  only take 3 HOURS  :cheesy:
> *


 got a new man on the gun , hes the SHIT!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jun 25 2009, 11:17 AM~14294488
> *got a new man on the gun , hes the SHIT!!
> *


5g's for 3 hours worth of work, dam i'm in the wrong buisness.


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

*
TRU CUSTOMS & EQPT BOUTIQUE LOWRIDER BBQ SHOW 'n' SHINE
August 2nd, 12 noon to 5pm

FREE FOOD
FREE MUSIC
CLOTHING GIVE-AWAYS
BEAUTIFUL CARS

We have RIF-LA, The Hundreds, ALPHA#, T.I.T.S., 10xDEEP and CROOKS & CASTLES on deck. Plus the best cars in the Northwest AND my big brother DJ DV-ONE spinnin' classics and rare-grooves all day.

CLICK HERE FOR <a href=\'http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=100+andover+park+w+%23110,+tukwila,+wa&sll=59.310768,-118.300781&sspn=21.109547,50.009766&ie=UTF8&ll=47.461827,-122.254336&spn=0.00676,0.012209&z=16&iwloc=r3\' target=\'_blank\'>DIRECTIONS</a>

any questions, call Cornbread @ phn#206.788.5079


PEAC*


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jul 14 2009, 11:26 PM~14478033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that sounds like fun where this gunna b at wur the directions


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry..... I should clarify.... mouse-over "directions" and click....


----------

